# Droid Charge - worth early upgrade?



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I am in the position to receive an early upgrade from Verizon. I want the SGSII, problem is that Verizon is rumored to start tiered data soon and I want to grandfather unlimited 4G. So my question is how good is this phone? Is everyone happy with their purchase or do they wish they had held out a little longer? Any info is appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from DroidX.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Anyone?

*crickets*

Sent from DroidX.


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

I like mine a lot...just wish there was more dev support.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Thunderbolt has a bunch of talented devs!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## tdenton1138 (Jun 17, 2011)

Coming from an Original Droid (A855), I say yes. No its not dual core, but the the screen is awesome, the camera is quite nice and (since installing voodoo lagfix and Altered Beast alpha 4.1.1), zero lag. I had been holding off for something worthwhile, and this fit the bill. My understanding is that the Thunderbolt suffers pretty highly from battery drain, but my Charge will go all day without issue. For what its worth (maybe not too much), I've seen Quadrant scores right at 2,000 on a new OC kernel, lagfix, GummyCHARGE rom. Stock is around 800, lagfix takes it up to around 1,500.

Check around here, XDA and Android Central for dev support. The Charge has 2 independent teams working on ROMs right now that I'm aware of. GummyCHARGE and Altered Beast are both really nice. My only small reservation is Samsung's apparent history of not upgrading to newest software (ie, Charge is only 2.2 on release and may or may not ever get official Gingerbread). However, I can say I don't miss Gingerbread on my Droid at all now that I'm running Froyo on my Charge.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Thunderbolt has a bunch of talented devs!!!
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


No amount of devs can make the thunderbolt better than the Charge 

I know i have deved for both phones (Tesla Coil for Tbolt and GummyCharged for the Charge)

The Tbolt is simply to heavy to bulky and drains way to much battery... To top that off the Charges screen is ten times better.

As for upgrades that is really up to you.. The SG2 will be a better phone for sure, if it has 4G...

But the again there will always be something better coming out in a month or two.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am in the same boat and am going to take the plunge, as late as possible (read July 6th). I plan on upgrading to the Charge to lock in my pricing and then sell it when the SGS2 comes out and purchase that.

The 2 problems will be, 1) can I stay stock for a while before I try to sell it for the SGS2 and 2) will I be able to go back to 3G after having 4g?


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

sparty569 said:


> I am in the same boat and am going to take the plunge, as late as possible (read July 6th). I plan on upgrading to the Charge to lock in my pricing and then sell it when the SGS2 comes out and purchase that.
> 
> The 2 problems will be, 1) can I stay stock for a while before I try to sell it for the SGS2 and 2) will I be able to go back to 3G after having 4g?


No, and no!


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

ITGuy11 said:


> No, and no!


I know & I know.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Im same boat and havve decided on charge. It looks better and doesnt feel dated like thunderchicken. And a little caution dont wait vzw has a way a way to start early.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Ainvar (Jun 12, 2011)

I went for the charge last night and should have it on Wed. After seeing all the issues with the TBolt and battery I just dont think I cant carry around a generator to keep it charged when away from the house, office, or car.

I was wanting to hold out for something better but I know that as of the data plan changes I will be buying any additional phones outright on VZW until my contract is up.


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyways AndroidSims get the damn Charge..... We need themers like bad! LOL


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a t-bolt for a month and suffered through random reboot after reboot till vzw gave in and sent me a charged and I have to say with the bootloader unlocked and kejars rom mixed with some imnuts blows away any vzw's halfbaked phones. But to each there own

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

originaldobo said:


> I had a t-bolt for a month and suffered through random reboot after reboot till vzw gave in and sent me a charged and I have to say with the bootloader unlocked and kejars rom mixed with some imnuts blows away any vzw's halfbaked phones. But to each there own
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


wait until you get your hands on GummyCharged 1.8 in just a few short hours


----------



## cafray (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah for the CHARGE! I have co-workers that jump into the T-bolt ship that are crying to my daily about thier battery life. 
This is my first android phone and I am loving it! Even my wife a brain-washed apple fangirl, its loving this phone.
As far SSG II Verizon its not leaking anything to us (employees). Very few people have access to new phones.


----------



## adrianl623 (Jun 10, 2011)

Lately on droid life they've been bragging about the SGSII but no release date and don't even know if it's 4G

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## xjacobx (Jun 6, 2011)

i thinking about the same thing, except i don't have the early upgrade i don't think... haha


----------



## Trumpet444 (Jun 11, 2011)

The OP read my mind. Every word you typed I feel exactly. I really want the sgs II but will prob get the charge if its not out b4 july 7


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys please call your local Verizon and try to speak with someone who sounds like they have a clue or better yet, face to face. 
As of several hours ago, I spoke to my guys at Verizon, they're rooted and all that and have never given me a bad piece of information to date? 
Apparently if you currently own a smartphone from Verizon and have the unlimited plan, which I believe was required when purchased, you have already been grandfathered in regarding unlimited and will not be forced to change to tiered when you do use your upgrade. 
Hence I will be chilling with my OG until I see what I want or my OG meets its end. 
I recommend you check this out as I stated above? 
I feared the tiered. But over the years, I've noted most fear driven decisions end up not being in one's own best interest. Well except for, say, deciding to run "away" from the bear or other source of danger.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## jkeene81 (Jun 30, 2011)

I was waiting for Galaxy S2 myself but my Fascinate taking a dump forced my hand, The Charge is a great phone. I must say I wasnt very exicited for it but the screen is awesome, camera best I have used and GPS always works. Im used both Gummy and Altered Beast and once they are on board with Voodoo its a great phone and if you want the S2 later just put this phone on ebay!


----------



## c0ns0le (Jun 25, 2011)

if possible hold off for the nexus prime

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## murd0ck (Jul 4, 2011)

I did the early upgrade from the Samsung Fascinate and while I really enjoyed it I am not looking back. The screen is awesome, the feel of the phone is greatly improved. I am not disappointed at all, plus being in an lte market.....


----------



## Reggieb (Jun 7, 2011)

sparty569 said:


> I know & I know.


You can flash back to stock any way, so why does it matter?

I was also in the boat of waiting for the S2, but needing that unlimited data. I knew from my Spring Epic 4G that TouchWiz was terrible, and even though this phone was laggy in the story, I knew that with root, and a good custom rom I could fix that. I tried the other LTE options, and having used the Galaxy S for so long, I literally couldn't go back to a non-AMOLED display. I am happy with the phone now that I have it running Gummycharged, with the lagfix enabled.

The real question, why does Samsung insist on hampering all of its phones with that awful UI?


----------

